
Bulletproof Coffee: Debunking the Hot Buttered Hype - dkarapetyan
http://gizmodo.com/bulletproof-coffee-debunking-the-hot-buttered-hype-1681321467
======
paulrpotts
There's a reasonable approach you can take to getting something out of
bulletproof coffee that answers just about every straw-man'ed-up objection in
the article.

For over a year, I made a mason jar every morning consisting of either cold
brew coffee concentrate with hot water, or press-pot brewed coffee, mixed with
a slab of grass-fed butter (1/8th of a package of unsalted Kerrygold), and a
few tablespoons of coconut oil. Sometimes a small dollop of heavy cream if I
had some on hand. I'd add some 100% stevia powder and 1/8th of a bar of Green
and Black brand (no soy lecithin) 85% dark chocolate, and hit it with a hand
blender until it foamed up to the top of the jar (you have to fill the jar
only half full or it will spray over the top). You don't need to use a regular
blender (in, having tried it, I'd highly recommend against it, because the
steam tends to blow the top open and you have scalding greasy coffee
everywhere). The hand blender (aka "stick blender") is perfect and to clean
it, just put the end in soapy water and turn it on, then do it once more in
plain hot water, and it's clean until the next day. One caution is that on
winter mornings you should pre-heat the mason jar a bit with hot (not boiling)
water, or it might crack from thermal stress when you pour in boiling water.

When I first started this, it _did_ make me a little queasy, but after a few
days that went away. I also _did_ feel hungry shortly after drinking it as the
author described, but I'm pretty sure that was more habit than anything else
-- my body wasn't actually short of calories. After doing it for a week or two
my system got accustomed to not having solid food first thing in the morning
and I was not hungry like he described. I don't think the author did it long
enough to let his body & brain actually adjust to a radical change in morning
routine.

I'd have this for breakfast every morning and go for a long walk in my
neighborhood (maybe 4-5 miles) then start work (I worked from home during that
time).

The net effect was that I had quite a bit of energy, my mood improved, and I
lost weight. I'm not going to claim that it was just the bulletproof. With
this breakfast, I didn't crave lunch until about 2 p.m. most days. I think I
actually ate fewer calories in a typical day. Also, I did have my cholesterol
checked, and my HDL and all that improved after doing this for a year. Not
that they were bad, but my HDL was low, and this seemed to fix that.

I never once bought expensive MCT or anything _labeled_ with the Bulletproof
company name. The grass-fed butter (Kerrygold) is more expensive than regular
butter and good coconut oil is not cheap, but as a _meal_ it's not that
expensive per serving.

I realize it's just anecdotal but it was a good breakfast routine for me, once
I figured out how to blend it well enough to stay blended. Your mileage may
vary.

